# US Grand Prix fallout



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Guilty on 2 of 5 charges.
> 
> Sentencing in mid-September at an extraordinary FIA meeting in Paris ...
> 
> .


 What, no linky?

The FIA site is glacial right now, so here's a short article at F1 Racing.

Interesting that the punishment in September will take fan compensation by the teams into account. I've said elsewhere that after Michelin refunds our 2005 tickets and buys 2006 tickets for 20,000 of the attendees, I think the 7 teams should pony up for the remaining 2006 USGP tickets. After the money and time I spent going to a race that never was, refunding my ticket money and paying for my 2006 ticket renewal is the least they can do.

On top of that I expect the Michelin teams to really suck up to us next year. Nightly parties at The Circle, scantily clad hotties handing out free merchandise at the track, and so on.

Dean


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Well, I've seen two extremes the past couple weeks.

In one corner, you've got F1, where the past couple weeks have been more about politics and agendas than racing and its safety.

Otoh, you've got NASCAR. I actually watched the Sears Point (ie a road course) race, and it had good, close hard racing. Ron Fellows was driving, as was Boris Said. 
Too bad nascrap is just like professional wrestling: more about entertainment than substance (annoying commercials, a stupid "hottest driver" contest, really lame pre-race interviews with questions more appropriate for "People" magazine). 


Anyway, I've given up on F1. I watch AMA and MotoGP now. Two wheeled guys are doing it right.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

The Michelin teams have even offered to run a non-Championship race at IMS after the last GP of this year (China). And, they offered to pay for the Bridgestone teams travel expenses from China to Indy - about $40 million USD.

Of course, the FIA said NO. The reason: it would look like an advertisement for the GPWC, and the FIA would have no control over what was taking place.

 


.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

elbert said:


> Anyway, I've given up on F1. I watch AMA and MotoGP now. Two wheeled guys are doing it right.


I am not sure if you can get it in the US, but DTM is pretty damn fun to watch. Even the qualifying is good.

.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Patrick said:


> I am not sure if you can get it in the US, but DTM is pretty damn fun to watch. Even the qualifying is good.
> .


We do get a little coverage during the winter. Unfortunately they cram each race and qualifying into a 1 hour highlight show.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

elbert said:


> We do get a little coverage during the winter. Unfortunately they cram each race and qualifying into a 1 hour highlight show.


 Unfortunately, they do the same for FIA WRC. My wife and I love watching WRC, and would like to see more than the 1.5 hr. Sunday night summary Speed Channel gives us.

I would also like to see DTM coverage in the US.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

frog said:


> Motocycles while halfway interesting, are hardly in the same league as F1 cars. Nadda.


 I agree. It's apples and oranges.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

dwette said:


> The FIA site is glacial right now, so here's a short article at F1 Racing.


From the article:


> The teams Toyota, Renault, McLaren, Williams, BAR, Red Bull and Sauber were found guilty for not having the right tyres and wrongfully refused to start the race.


Obviously true they had the wrong tires, but "Wrongfully refused to start the race?" The FIA is on crack, and needs to go back and review the 1994 season for a lesson in safety.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's a good analysis of the events. At least Jean Todt recused himself from judging the Michelin teams. After all, he is supposed to be the representative of all manufacturers in front of the FIA. Yeah, he's just who I would have picked for the job.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Mr. E said:


> Here's a good analysis of the events. At least Jean Todt recused himself from judging the Michelin teams. After all, he is supposed to be the representative of all manufacturers in front of the FIA. Yeah, he's just who I would have picked for the job.


Maxwell Mosley is a TURD.

What an idiot ...

The 7 Michelin teams won today.

.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Maxwell Mosley is a TURD.
> 
> What an idiot ...
> 
> ...


 I've been very critical of Mosley and the FIA, I will have to hand one good thing to him and the Council. Their ruling strongly encourages the teams to do something for the fans in compensation.

I think the fans won today (and yesterday).


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

dwette said:


> I think the fans won today (and yesterday).


BTW, John Todd and FIAT also won today ... according to the FIA(T) press release, they were not implicated at all! :clap:

:angel:

But everyone knows the truth ...

:bigpimp:

.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

frog said:


> Motocycles while halfway interesting, are hardly in the same league as F1 cars. Nadda.





dwette said:


> I agree. It's apples and oranges.


You guys missed my point. As much as I like seeing innovation in engineering of the cars, I'm much more interested in the racing itself.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

frog said:


> Motocycles while halfway interesting, are hardly in the same league as F1 cars. Nadda.
> 
> :thumbup:


MotoGP machines are very hi-tech and really state of the art two wheel projectiles. While they can't corner as fast as F1 cars they reach the same speeds. The racing is certainly more interesting and I love the variety - different manufacturers, factory and private teams, many engine configurations and few Americans racers! :thumbup:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Let's see, what fun is watching a non-points race? Who cares?

Wait until Sept for punishment. Michelin teams ought to take the rest of the season off. If Max gets mad, no matter what they do, they will lose. If Max is happy, they make out. If they are guilty, then set the punishment. Not wait some 3 months.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I doubt that Max will get that mad.

There is more politics involved in this "lets wait for 75 days" and then hand out possible punishment. Lets remember that Mosley's current term as FIA boss ends in October, and there will be campaigning going on for the presidency.

Right now, six of the Michelin teams (not RB Racing - they are moving to FIAT engines and Bridgestone tires next season) that are fighting against yesterday's silly ruling are huge automakers. My guess is that Mosley will not want to too many problems with them going into the October election for the FIA Presidency.

I just can't believe that that 65 year old Turd still thinks he should run the FIA into the ground for another term. :tsk: 


.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

elbert said:


> Otoh, you've got NASCAR. I actually watched the Sears Point (ie a road course) race, and it had good, close hard racing.


The same as pretty much every upper level NASCAR race for who knows how many years.



> Too bad nascrap is just like professional wrestling: more about entertainment than substance (annoying commercials, a stupid "hottest driver" contest, really lame pre-race interviews with questions more appropriate for "People" magazine).


No, that's Fox. There's a difference. Fox has pulled the same sh:t with each major sport they've broadcast...NHL, NFL, MLB...and I'm sure they'd do the same with the NBA if they had the chance.


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> ...and I love the variety - ... and few Americans racers! :thumbup:


  I hope you meant: "and *[a]* few American racers!"


----------



## WileECoyote (May 7, 2003)

Patrick said:


> Maxwell Mosley is a TURD.
> 
> What an idiot ...
> 
> .


I am not an expert on these things :rofl:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Interesting.

I read today that had the FIA given the Michelin teams race bans for not racing at the US Grand Prix, all of the Michelin teams AND Minardi would have withdrawn from this season's Formula One World Championship - only Jordan and FIAT decided to stay outside of this agreement. And interestiingly enough, the FIA knew of this agreement between the Michelins teams and Minardi going into the meeting in Paris.

Moreover, had this happened, the GPWC would have started next year, plus there were plans for at least three non-FIA sanctioned races to be held this year to promote the GPWC.

Wow. I would have loved to see FIAT racing against Jordan Toyota for the rest of this year - just think, Spoonface could have got #8! :supdude: 

Oh well.

Mosley is in trouble ... and hopefully he knows it.


.


----------

